

Silicon Valley is turning our lives into an asset class - mgunes
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9d2a73fe-a54a-11e3-8070-00144feab7de.html

======
mgunes
Non-paywalled copy: [http://evgenymorozov.tumblr.com/post/79466871548/my-oped-
in-...](http://evgenymorozov.tumblr.com/post/79466871548/my-oped-in-tomorrows-
ft)

